
Yasuke: The African Samurai - danso
http://thedailybeagle.net/2013/03/07/yasuke-the-african-samurai/
======
hardwaresofton
Great story, definitely interesting -- as a black guy that has been to japan,
I'm surprised I've never heard this story, and it seems super probable (the
reactions/circumstances)

------
kjs3
Great story and thanks for posting something I probably wouldn't have
otherwise seen. As an American, the footnote is tangentially interesting, as
the idea of having 17 generations of history isn't something we commonly
consider:

 _A small side note: Nobunaga’s line survived into the modern era. His 17th
direct descendant, Oda Nobunari is a world champion figure skater (a strange
twist given Nobunaga’s bloody reputation)._

------
benguild
Someone reads reddit...

~~~
lotsofmangos
I don't, and I found this interesting.

